

RadioLab: Great set of science podcasts to listen to while you are running. - bluishgreen
http://www.wnyc.org/shows/radiolab/season1_2005.html

======
caudicus
I love this radio series, it really is great. You can get it over iTunes as
well. They have a season 4 in the works right now, and seasons 1-3 are all
pretty much intellectual candy.

The episode on "Emergence" will be of interest to people here as it pertains
to wisdom of crowds/group think/etc. All together an amazing radio series.

Note that they also have seasons 2 -
<http://www.wnyc.org/shows/radiolab/season2_2006.html> and season 3 -
<http://www.wnyc.org/shows/radiolab/upcoming.html>

